# SXK BBox, Panels & Accessories - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

We have a re-stock of the SXK BBox in 70w as well as the DNA 40.









A whole range of SXK BBox accessories are available as well 








https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Schnappie

So cool!


----------



## Amir

Put me down for one of everything


----------



## Amir

@Christos 

Those panels are calling out your name 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## boxerulez

Amir said:


> @Christos
> 
> Those panels are calling out your name
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wonder what the authentic assassins stance is going to be on the panels now, hmmmm


----------



## Amir

boxerulez said:


> Wonder what the authentic assassins stance is going to be on the panels now, hmmmm



I don't even want to know...


----------



## Christos

boxerulez said:


> Wonder what the authentic assassins stance is going to be on the panels now, hmmmm


----------



## boxerulez

But accessories are an open market remember. It is encouraged.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

boxerulez said:


> Wonder what the authentic assassins stance is going to be on the panels now, hmmmm


"Authentic Assassin"?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> "Authentic Assassin"?


I prefer ass-assassin as my wife likes to call my wondering eyes


----------



## Christos

boxerulez said:


> But accessories are an open market remember. It is encouraged.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Same story as always, free market... buy what pleases thee.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez

Assassins... just a little word play as has been going around the forum. The crew who feels strongly about the negatives brought bu clones. Here we have s authentic sxk panel. Sexy ones at that. So wonder how those guys feel about them... ie are the panels acceptable?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Yeah i dont know about this. @Sir Vape I think it will be best if you send me one and ill test it out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

boxerulez said:


> Assassins... just a little word play as has been going around the forum. The crew who feels strongly about the negatives brought bu clones. Here we have s authentic sxk panel. Sexy ones at that. So wonder how those guys feel about them... ie are the panels acceptable?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


I thought my opinion didnt matter


----------



## boxerulez

Every opinion matters man. 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

boxerulez said:


> Every opinion matters man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


If you want my opinion perhaps you should consider changing your terminology of "authentic assassins" as that may come across as derogatory to myself and other people who do not want to purchase cloned goods.


----------



## boxerulez

Right, I am out. Can see where this thread is headed.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## GMacDiggity

So aside from the above, @Sir Vape is there any chance of the DNA60 version coming into stock?

Edit: or for that matter the 70w version restocked? Just seen its the chips asmodus uses..

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I see the 70w is already sold out before i could place my order. When will u have stock again @Sir Vape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

SmokeyJoe said:


> I see the 70w is already sold out before i could place my order. When will u have stock again @Sir Vape



Soonish  Possibly check late next week or early the following week.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Sir Vape said:


> Soonish  Possibly check late next week or early the following week.


Thanks a mil. Ill start saving so long

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

Sir Vape said:


> We have a re-stock of the SXK BBox in 70w as well as the DNA 40.
> 
> 
> View attachment 96091
> View attachment 96092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A whole range of SXK BBox accessories are available as well
> 
> View attachment 96093
> View attachment 96094
> View attachment 96095
> View attachment 96096
> View attachment 96097
> 
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new




Why is the 40w more expensive then the 70w ?


----------



## skola

shabbar said:


> Why is the 40w more expensive then the 70w ?


DNA chip board.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD

shabbar said:


> Why is the 40w more expensive then the 70w ?



yeah as Skola said, its those DNA chipsets that make it a little more but I think its worth it on the BB, with that kind of airflow you dont really need more than 40w

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shabbar

My bad did not see the DNA part lol


----------



## GMacDiggity

Would the dna40 be superior to the 70w chip? I think the 70w chip is same as the asmodus chip so wondering if it's on par with the dna40 in terms of battery life and performance/features? 

Basically would the DNA40 be worth the money if not thinking about brand name?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

GMacDiggity said:


> Would the dna40 be superior to the 70w chip? I think the 70w chip is same as the asmodus chip so wondering if it's on par with the dna40 in terms of battery life and performance/features?
> 
> Basically would the DNA40 be worth the money if not thinking about brand name?


A similar question is being asked here...
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dna-board-versus-cheaper-regulated-board.t38427/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMacDiggity

Thanks @KB_314
Gonna post a revised question there also


----------

